# outlook express 4.5 on os 9 exporting to new g5 Mac!



## flashgordon_nz (Jun 15, 2006)

Gidday from New Zealand!
I have just got a new Intel dual core g5. Great machine! 
However, I am wanting to get the store of old emails, or at least selected emails from my old machine, an old 8100 running os 9, and outlook 4.5.
obviously, I have the chaice of programs like mail, and entourage on the new machine but am having issues transferring.
The old machine has a 100meg zip drive as pretty much the only means to get info off on to the new machine (running a usb zip drive), and as I have found, just copying the folder dosnt seem to work. am I missing something out???
all helk greatly appreciated!


----------



## fryke (Jun 15, 2006)

AFAIK you can simply point Mail.app to the Outlook Express Identities folder to import messages - although: Maybe you need to update Outlook Express first to the last version which was available? I don't remember. Was there a version 5.0 accompanying the release of IE 5 for the Mac? Maybe Mail.app can only import that later format...


----------



## flashgordon_nz (Jun 17, 2006)

as in my first post, I cant get any information off the old machine unless via dialup internet, zip disc, or 1.44 floppy!!!
I downloaded and upgraded outlook express to 5.0.6 in order to transfer over to the intel g5. 
however, I cat find the data store of the messages and files that would normally be found in the outlook folder to tranfer over. can anybody point me where i might be going wrong in the search please???


----------



## flashgordon_nz (Jun 17, 2006)

found it in documents, microsoft data..... (as per another thread on this site)
never seen that folder around before!!!

now... how to get a 168 meg inbox onto a 98 meg zip disc...........

Thia site is great, helpful, and very infirmative... (when I take a closer look for threads!!!)


----------

